# How??



## krockwell

How can I be supportive of my cousin who just found out today her baby has passed from Trisomal 18... She was just shy of 18 weeks :(

I'm feeling so lost! Don't know what to say, or if I should say anything. 


Help please!


----------



## Tui

Just tell her you are there if she needs to talk. Ask HER how you can help. If you are nearby, visit and bring meals, or just cuddles and company if she wants it. I think the worst thing you can do, from what I've read, is to stay away. Unless she/they ask for space. Good on you for asking for advice.


----------



## capricorn1

As above... ask her what you can do to help. Other than that just be there .... whether that's handing her hand while she crys or being on the other end of the phone. Let her talk about how she is feeling and what has happened - if she wants to that is. 

You obviously care for her very much :) :) 
xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

This happened to me last year in Dec my girlfriend was amazing in just being there asking if I needed anything. She also got me and hubby an inside plant in a lovely pot with a big blue ribbon as he was a boy. I love that plant so much!!!


----------

